# Oral banamine dosage



## hammerithot (May 31, 2010)

Okay, my old lady dog finally got ticked off at the baby goat. Baby goat has been rearing up and threatening the dogs. The other dogs have dealt with this by either leaving (the littlest dog), ignoring (the biggest dog), or shouldering into and rolling the baby goat (mid-sized big dog). Today the baby goat tried to head butt old lady dog. This did not end well. Old lady dog, after having warned baby goat many times, finally bit baby goat. The result was the loss of half of the baby goat's ear, from base to tip. The bleeding stopped almost immediately, and I was able to clean it up and put some Swat on it. Obviously the portion torn off is a lost cause. Now she looks like she's pretty painful, and I'd like to give her some Banamine, but I only have paste. The dosage on the label is 125Mg Banamine per 2.5g of paste. Can I give her this? She's small, I'd guess maybe 40 pounds. Is there something else I can give her? I don't think she's in horrible pain, but if I can make her more comfortable, I'd like to. She is EDPP (eating drinking pooping peeing) just fine. The ear is also very swollen.

*braces for flaming* I know it's totally my fault this happened, and I feel horrible about it. I should've known better than to turn my back on that dog. I know I should've sent her into the house while the goats were turned out. She's bitten every other animal I own, with the exception of horses and chickens. But, she's never permanently maimed another animal before, or even caused serious damage. The last one I took to the vet was a 1.5 lb kitten I came home and found lame. It wasn't until I got to the vet that I realized what must have happened. I'd forgotten the don't leave new kitties alone with Roxy rule.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Try not to use oral meds on ruminants, if she is ruminanting so much will simply be degraded in the rumen a dosage would be a guess. Perhaps someone else has used oral banamine, it worked and they know how much to use. I used ACE years back but when we found injectable banamine I keep it...1cc per 100 pounds if you get some. Banamine will also help with the inflammation. You don't want to use it much more than 6 days and if you go to twice a day shots make sure you half the dosage, it accumlates in the liver very quickly. Vicki


----------



## hammerithot (May 31, 2010)

Well, that explains a lot! Kept reading about injectables, never seeing anything on orals other than bolusing. Info I needed, didn't know I needed it! I used to have injectable Banamine, years ago, from a horse that got real sick and couldn't give him oral stuff. But, it went out of date a long time ago.

The baby is doing okay, even went for a walk this morning. She's a little subdued, not her normal, bouncy self. Keeps hiding in the goat shelter. And she hates me at the moment. :down Won't come near me if she can avoid it. I've been catching her to clean and treat the ear with Swat, things she'd rather not deal with at all. Her face his pretty pink from all the struggling she does to avoid me touching the ear. I'm without any help this weekend, so I have to restrain and treat all at once. There may be a little flap that I'll have to have cut off later. For the moment, I'm just preventing infection and trying to help her through the painful part.

I will call the vet in the morning. I'm sure they'll sell me a vial of Banamine. I have a very good, long relationship with this practice. I can pretty much get anything I need from them just by asking.

Thank you, Vicki, for your response!


----------

